# transistor con voltaje inverso, que pasa?



## tron (Abr 24, 2010)

saludos

es muy sencillo:
estuve buscando mucho pero no encontre lo que necesito


que pasa si aplico un voltaje inverso a un transistor NPN o PNP?

por ejemplo:
tengo un PNP con el colector a 20V y luego el emisor a una carga y la carga a tierra.
por la naturaleza de mi sistema, esos 20V en un momento dado se vuelven -20V. 
que pasa en ese caso? obviamente no voy a saturar la base en ese momento.

pregunta 2, mas sencilla aun:
que pasa si la base de dicho PNP la saturo con un voltaje menor a GND? es decir -20V? se lastima el PNP, o simplemente le pongo una buena resistencia y caso resuelto?


gracias!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 24, 2010)

Dependera como este polarizado la base, ya que es posible que si se invierte Vcc, la VBE sea negativa, y ahi dependeras del maximo valor de VEB que aguante tu npn.

Por ej. en el 548 no deberia pasar de estos valores:

VCEO= 30V, si le aplicas un vcc tal que la caida de tension en colector y emisor supere esa tension, el transistor es posible que muera.

VCBO= 30V, lo mismo, si aplicas una tension colector base mayor a 30v, el transistor es posible que muera.

VEBO= 5V, esta es la que tendrias que tener muy en cuenta, si aplicas al diodo B-E una tension inversa de mas de 5V, es posible que el transistor muera.

Sobre la 2da, con una Rlimitadora deberia alcanzarte, para que despues de los 0,7V el resto caiga en ella.


----------



## tron (Abr 25, 2010)

gracias!

en el caso del 548 es un NPN, se que es el mismo principio que un PNP pero en mi diseño necesito saber que pasa si tengo un PNP darlington con:

caso 1:
colector= carga y carga a 0V
emisor= 20V
base= -12V con una resistencia apropiada (cual? no se)

caso2:
colector= carga y carga a 0V
emisor= -12V
base= alta impedancia o en todo caso a -12V

existe una corriente inversa? o el NPN se comporta como diodo en ambas direcciones mientras la base no este saturada?

ultima duda:

que pasa si conecto el colector a la base? se comporta como un transistor constantemente saturado? es decir como un diodo?

mil gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 25, 2010)

A ver, supone que en todos los casos hablamos de un transistor pnp solamente y no de un darlington:

1- El emisor esta a 20V y la base a -12V, el diodo E-B (E ->|- B) estaria polarizado en directa, con lo cual el transistor conduce, y suponiendo que la R de base sea la correcta, no deberias tener inconvenientes, siempre y cuando la VEC no supere el max. permitido por tu transistor. Si fuera un darlington tampoco tendrias inconvenientes.

2- Base a -12V y E a -12V, el transistor se encuentra en corte, pero tenes el transistor VEC=-12V y aca me dejaste en duda que pasa con esa tension negativa en VEC. En estas condiciones las hojas de datos que vi no dicen nada, solo hablan de maximas tensiones positivas, pero por ej. si la tension de base empieza a ser mas positiva que la de emisor por ej. -7v ahi si las hojas te advierten, tal como te dije antes que si la tension inversa del diodo E-B supera los 5v, es probable que el transistor muera.

Sobre la ultima duda ¿es para hacer un darlington? si es asi, esta configuracion sirve para suministrarle suficiente corriente al 2do Q en casos en los que la corriente de colector que este deba manejar sea muy alta, ej:

La salida de un puerto de un uC nada mas puede suministrarme 100uA y necesito una corriente de colector de 500mA. Usando un solo transistor no llego a suminstrar esas corrientes, es por eso que usando 2 Q en la config. darlington puedo solucionar el problema, para darte una idea -> IBQ1 (50u) -> ICQ1 (10mA) = IBQ2 -> ICQ2 (500mA)

Entonces si los transistores estan polarizados para que trabajen corte o saturacion, el funciomiento sera el sieguiente:

- Si IBQ1=0 => Q1 al corte => ICQ1=0=IBQ2 => Q2 al corte => ICQ2=0
- Si IBQ1=Isat1 => Q1 saturado => ICQ1=Isat2=IBQ2 => Q2 saturado => ICQ=500mA buscados 

Obviamente el 2do transistor debera ser de una potencia mayor al usado en Q1, ya que la corriente que maneja es mayor. 

Esta configuracion tambien se la puede usar para adaptar impedancias o aumentar ganancias.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2010)

tron dijo:


> gracias!
> 
> en el caso del 548 es un NPN, se que es el mismo principio que un PNP pero en mi diseño necesito saber que pasa si tengo un PNP darlington con:
> 
> ...



En este caso tienes un transistor polarizado directamente y deberá conducir si tiene las resistencias adecuadas para que lo haga.
Eso de que la base tiene una resistencia apropiada. Esto depende de "apropiada" para qué. 
Si es apropiada para que sature al transistor, lo hará, si es apropiada para que ponga al transistor en la región activa, lo hará, si es apropiada para tenerlo en corte, también.
Esto que planteas es muy relativo a las variables que le apliques.





tron dijo:


> gracias!
> caso2:
> colector= carga y carga a 0V
> emisor= -12V
> ...



En este caso el transistor se encuentra en corte.
El hecho de que esté en corte e inversamente polarizado implica que tenga una corriente inversa entre las uniones pn. Siempre. ¿Cuánta? todo depende de qué tanta corriente le estés inyectando.

Ahora, en cuanto a lo de la corriente inversa, aquí ya no se te entiende porque hablas de un PNP pero preguntas esto sobre un NPN. Primero se necesita saber para cuál estás preguntando y especificar si conectas uno ú otro, porque se provoca un lío.




tron dijo:


> gracias!
> ultima duda:
> 
> que pasa si conecto el colector a la base? se comporta como un transistor constantemente saturado? es decir como un diodo?
> ...



Si conectas el colector a la base de cualquier transistor, éste se comportará como si fuera un diodo utilizando las regiones de la base y el emisor.

Pero eso no quiere decir "constantemente saturado". Para que hablemos de "saturado" deberás haberle aplicado la corriente suficiente como para elevar la diferencia de potencial base-emisor más allá del umbral de conducción.

Por otro lado, que sea no darlington no tiene nada que ver, eso sólo influye si consideras las polarizaciones de las uniones base-emisor, que en este caso sería el mismo que para una unión pero multiplicado por dos. La otra diferencia, como seguramente sabrás, es que el darlington amplifica más corriente. Y seguro que sabes porqué. Lo digo por la forma en que hiciste las preguntas. 

Saludos.


----------



## compupasion (May 16, 2010)

La diferencia que hay en los semiconductores que forman el emisor y el colector, aparte de ser diferencias topologicas(geometricas), es el grado de dopado, lo cual determina ganancia, Vbe, Rbe, deriva termica, bla,bla bla.
Pero si usamos el emisor como colector y bicerveza, este sigue respondiendo como transistor, con otros parametros.
Si a un pnp con carga a masa en el colector, el emisor a -12v y la base por debajo de 0.7 voltios(resistencia de base por favor) esta juntura colector base conducira y provocara una corriente de colector emisor en sentido inverso a lo convenido, proporcional al hfE resultante de la nueva conexion.

En el caso del transistor pnp con el colector y base en corto, funcionara como diodo, pero en directa la corriente soportada sera la Icolector maxima.


----------



## WUANEJO (Sep 7, 2012)

No se si se refieren a este tipo de conexion, pero yo lo simule en proteus y en el primer diagrama casi no enciende el led, con el segundo diagrama si enciende.
pero en la realidad ambos diagramas funcionan.

podrian explicarme porque o a caso se daña el transistor si utilizo el primer diagrama, porque tengo entendido que la forma correcta es el segundo diagrama.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola.

En el primer diagrama Vbe esta invertido y le cae 12V directo más o menos. Si miras la hoja de datos verás que el máx Vbe invertido está entre 5V a 7V.
Al tener un voltaje mayor al máx Vbe invertido podría dañar al transistor o dañarlo simplemente.
Ambos funcionan porque el transistor NPN (Colecto es N, Base es P, Emisor es N), Si inviertes las conexiones el Emisor hará de Colector (E=C1) y viceversa (C=E1), la base sigue siendo Base y el orden será igual  (C1 es N, Base es P, E1 es N). Pero al conectar el transistor de manera invertida tiene diferentes caracterícas eléctricas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2012)

El hilo original resucitado huele a que hace falta un diodo volante


----------

